# Newbie from Missouri



## R Chance (Apr 16, 2009)

My name is Rob Chance. I live in Bloomsdale Mo, approx 60 miles south of St. Louis. 
This will be my first year with my own bees. I was lucky enough to be able to get in contact with a fellow in December who agreed to sell me 4 nucs, which should be ready in a couple of weeks. I CAN'T WAIT!!
My dad had a colony of Italians when I was a kid, and I've been just fascinated with bees ever since. I'm not sure what took so long, but here it is 30 something years later, and I'm finally getting around to getting my own.
Other interest include gardening, my brother and I have expanded to 8000sq. ft. this year, wine making, traditional archery, and last but not least, enjoying life with my family (and the worlds best dog)
This is a great site you all have here, so FULL of information! So glad I found it, thanks for having me.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Rob, from NW Missouri,
I met a few really nice folks from your area at a recent dual state bee club get together. If you want they would be handy to have near by to answer and teach.
Here is a link to Missouri's Beekeepers groups. 
http://mostatebeekeepers.org/

Best of luck w/ the bee's


----------



## R Chance (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Zane. I have joined the Jefferson County Beekeepers, and plan on joining the Mo State Beekeepers at the next monthly meeting. I've not had the opportunity to meet or even talk with anyone in this area (Ste Genevieve County) who has bees, but am looking forward to doing so. The nucs, I'll be getting from Scott Moser. He's the pres. of the mostatebeekeepers, and more than willing to answer any question I may have, and I'm grateful for that. However it would be nice to get with someone locally for some "hands on"


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Howdy from Rolla, Mo.

You can learn lots from a bee club, and the BSn after the meeting is more fun.

PCM

Oh, kin folk years ago from Zell, River Aux Vase, & there abouts !


----------

